# What does white discharge mean after breeding? Help please...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 12, 2012)

*I noticed a little bit of white discharge from the girly areas of one of my girls I brought back from the breeders. I've had her back about 6 weeks now. I am having a hard time seeing if any have come into heat, but I don't think she has... should I be worried about anything?*


----------



## lilhill (Nov 12, 2012)

When was she bred?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 12, 2012)

*About 6 weeks ago.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 15, 2012)

*Still need help... *


----------



## lilhill (Nov 16, 2012)

Usually whitish discharge means she is either coming in heat or going out.  A clear discharge is when she is in standing heat.


----------



## patandchristie (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you ever get an answer to this?  I just bred my doe 10 days ago and cannot get anyone to explain the white discharge!!  Please help if you have gotten any answers!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 17, 2012)

Usually white or clear discharge from the vagina is normal. It increases at the time of oestrus and when the animal is pregnant and is due to the action mainly of oestrogen. Discharge just after mating can just be a bit of semen loss. Discharge increases significantly in the pregnant animal in the days before birth.

If the discharge is thick, yellow, copious, smelly or cheesy, or the animal seems ill, then infection is likely to be present and the animal will probably need a vets opinion.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 26, 2012)

*Just an update; I noticed last night she was acting like she was in heat so took her back to the breeders today and had her rebred. Crossing my fingers she settled!!! *


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed! Hope she is successfully mated.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 27, 2012)




----------

